# Westin Kierland Villas



## AROMANO (Jan 4, 2006)

Does anyone know what Starwood (developer) is asking for a prime time 2bdrm lockout at the Westin Kierland Villas? This is for 148,000 options and 72,000 starpoints.

What would a good resale price for this property be right now?

Thanks


Anthony


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2006)

Do a search for "Kierland" on this board and you will come up with lots of threads on this topic.


----------



## stevens397 (Jan 4, 2006)

I believe that the current developer price is approx $34,000.  In terms of resale, check out TUG classified, Redweek.com, and MyResortNetwork.com.


----------



## zinger1457 (Jan 4, 2006)

AROMANO said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what Starwood (developer) is asking for a prime time 2bdrm lockout at the Westin Kierland Villas? This is for 148,000 options and 72,000 starpoints.
> 
> What would a good resale price for this property be right now?
> 
> ...




I went through a tour at the Westin Kierland a couple months ago and they were asking $32K, and these were starting in 2007, nothing left for platinum in 2006.  They were really pushing hard to sell the other seasons, especially gold.  You should be able to find a platinum resale for ~$20K.  The extra benefits (StarPoints) that come with buying direct aren't worth $12K in my opinion.


----------



## shockdoct (Jan 9, 2006)

Does anyone know what they were asking for a 2 BR Platinum EOY at Kierlands, including bonus starpoints.  My parents are hesistant about buying a resale and would prefer to buy from the developer, but they quoted us at 21k and 60k bonus starpoints.  It seems nowhere near the 50% off we are currently being offered at Maui (44.9k EY and 22.5k EOY and 80K bonus starpoints PLUS the 80k StarPoints we can purchase for $1675), granted the Maui property is 2008 usage and the Kierland is 2007 usage.

The MFs for EOY at Maui is 950 and Kierland 617, but it doesn't seem worth it if you buy from the developer.  I am trying to convince them to buy a resale, but they don't think its safe! help!


----------



## formerhater (Jan 9, 2006)

The 1/2 off for EOY for owners seemed to only apply to Maui when I was looking into Kierland a couple of months ago.  They almost laughed when I asked about a similar deal.  At any rate, nice deal in Maui...


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 9, 2006)

shockdoct said:
			
		

> The MFs for EOY at Maui is 950 and Kierland 617, but it doesn't seem worth it if you buy from the developer.  I am trying to convince them to buy a resale, but they don't think its safe! help!



Do they know that a timeshare purchase can go through a title company, just like buying a house? All they have to do is write it into the deal with the seller and pay for it.  The money and all docs go through the title company - it's no different than buying a home from someone, and I'm sure they've done that with confidence.


----------



## shockdoct (Jan 10, 2006)

I will talk to them, but they seem intent on buying a developer unit for the bonus StarPoints and ability to convert to StarPoints (do not travel with their respective jobs and go on pretty much zero vacations outside of TS travel, so tough to accumulate on AMEX buying groceries and paying bills) if they wanted to.

I called Kierland and got the prices for some units there and was not impressed.    Gave me $21k for a 2 BR Platinum EOY (2007 usage, but only around 40% discount from reported $34k EY) and only 60k Bonus StarPoints OR the option to purchase another 1 BR Premium Platinum EY for $20.9k with 80k Bonus StarPoints (would also make us 3 Star Elite coupled with the other 1 BR Premium Plat) and save us $69 a year in SVN fee and allow conversion to StarPoints every year.  This conversion would lead to 77k every year (if they wanted).  Neither deal seems that great especially considering WKORVN is offering the option to buy StarPoints.

Another thing I am looking at is resale value, the deal from Maui is amazing considering it seems WKORV (old) resales are going for the same price as what the developer is offering for new units (albiet Island view vs Ocean) where Kierland is automatically going to lose resale value the minute they sign and walk away.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2006)

shockdoct said:
			
		

> Another thing I am looking at is resale value, the deal from Maui is amazing considering it seems WKORV (old) resales are going for the same price as what the developer is offering for new units (albiet Island view vs Ocean) where Kierland is automatically going to lose resale value the minute they sign and walk away.



So will the WKORVN - just because the developer can sell them for $44K doesn't mean an owner can.    

I really don't feel that you can compare the perceived value of an ocean view unit, to an island view unit.  Especially when island view can mean "Highway View."  I think you'd have a real tough time selling an island view resale for $44K.  Especially, when there are Ocean View units at the "old resort" for $40K or less, on the resale market.


----------



## TheUnitrep (Jan 10, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> ...Especially when island view can mean "Highway View."



Denise --

Based on the design of WKORVN, none of the units have a "Highway View" or a parking lot view.

I truly believe you can't compare the island view units at the two resorts.

I do agree that re-sales of WKORVN island view units at 44K is virtually impossible.  In fact, I think it would be highly unlikely to get the 22K we paid for the WKORVN EOY IV unit in July.

Jerry


----------



## Revelinit (Jan 10, 2006)

*IV vs OV vs OF*

Based on what was presented to me in November at a WKORVN presentation was that only Ocean Front and Island View were being sold.  This makes sense if you think that they learned from the complaints that some WKORV Ocean View units have poor/minimal views of the ocean.  

The Island View units at WKORVN will be able to see the ocean, just not a good view of it. . . if I'm not mistaken all units are now oriented so that the balconies face the ocean side of the resort.


----------



## formerhater (Jan 12, 2006)

Revelinit said:
			
		

> Based on what was presented to me in November at a WKORVN presentation was that only Ocean Front and Island View were being sold.  This makes sense if you think that they learned from the complaints that some WKORV Ocean View units have poor/minimal views of the ocean.
> 
> The Island View units at WKORVN will be able to see the ocean, just not a good view of it. . . if I'm not mistaken all units are now oriented so that the balconies face the ocean side of the resort.



Based on what we were told in October, this is my understanding too.


----------

